# 2 Chefs and a Filet



## Texasstate (Dec 24, 2018)

Cocobolo Chefs
Shedua Chefs (courtesy of @Mike1950)
American elm Burl filet

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2018)

Right handsome knives! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2018)

My fav is the Shedua


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice looking knives/handles.


----------



## Strider (Dec 30, 2018)

Gorgeous lines! I love it. I am more and more into fillet knives!


----------

